# Argëtim & zbavitje > Lojra dhe rebuse >  Në kohën e batices!

## olsetto

Afer bregut qendron nje anije me nje shkalle litari te leshuar nga bordoja e anijes . Shkalla ka 10 shkallare . Largesia ndermjet shkallareve eshte 30 cm.Shkallarja me e ulet takon me siperfaqen e ujit.Sot deti eshte shume i qete , por fillon batica,e cila ngre ujin 15cm ne ore.
      Pas sa kohe do te mbulohet me uje shkallarja e trete e shkalles?

----------


## Selami2006

asnj shkallar nuk mbushet sepse edhe anija ngrehet te nalt nga uji

----------


## olsetto

E Sakte! Nje reputacion nga une!

----------

